# Verbindung zum Panel mit PLCSIM ?



## paula23 (17 Januar 2011)

Hallo Leute,

ich stand am Wochenende mal wieder von einem Problem ich wollte ein paar Bausteine mit Bildbausteinen mit WinCC Flex testen.

Leider ist die CPU noch nicht geliefert, ich dachte ich kann PLCSIM nutzen, aber eine Verbindung zum Panel wurde nicht aufgebaut, auch nicht zur Testruntime ohne Panel.

Ist das prinzipel möglich, mache nur was falsch? Oder geht das garnicht?

Am dollsten wäre es alles zu testen ohne Panel und CPU, aber die Verbindung zwischen PLCSIM und WinCC Flex Runtime muss da sein.

Servus und danke.


----------



## Waelder (17 Januar 2011)

Schau mal dort vielleicht hilft dir das

http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=39206

Gruss Wälder

kleiner nachtrag, das alles geht auch ohne Hardware. Sprich du kannst direkt verbindung mit PLCSIM aufbauen wenn Du kein Panel hast.


----------



## M-Ott (17 Januar 2011)

paula23 schrieb:


> Ist das prinzipel möglich,


Ja!


paula23 schrieb:


> mache nur was falsch?


Weiß ich nicht.


paula23 schrieb:


> Oder geht das garnicht?


Hängt ein wenig von der PLCSIM-Version ab:
Bei V5.4 startet man die PLCSIM, dann die Runtime. Läuft. Bei mir zumindestens.
Bei V5.3 ist es meines Wissens nach aufwendiger, da habe ich es auch nicht hinbekommen, es soll aber funktionieren. Anleitungen gibt's auf der Siemens-Support-Seite.
Bei <= V5.2 geht es (glaube ich) gar nicht.


----------



## paula23 (17 Januar 2011)

Ja, ich habe die 5.4 (mit dem Step7 5.5 Packet) also wenn ich das Panel starte kommt immer "Verbindung abgebaut....." PLCSIM läuft immer eigentlich.


----------



## paula23 (17 Januar 2011)

Was ist NetToPLCSIM ?

Ich denke hier hab ich noch was vergessen.


----------



## M-Ott (17 Januar 2011)

Was für eine Verbindung möchtest Du simulieren?
Stimmen alle Adressen?

Ich simuliere meist TP177A und OP77A über MPI.


----------



## paula23 (17 Januar 2011)

Ich habe eine 400er mit Ethernet und ein MP377 über Ethernet miteinander verbunden, theoretisch ist das Panel schon da. Aber ich wollte erst mal alles über Software machen.

Danke.


----------



## Waelder (17 Januar 2011)

Nettoplc = Suchfunktion bebutzen, da steht (meist) alles geschrieben.
Dann kannst du meinen Link benutzen auch für ne 400er


----------



## JesperMP (17 Januar 2011)

Paula23 schrieb:
			
		

> Leider ist die CPU noch nicht geliefert, ich dachte ich kann PLCSIM nutzen, aber eine Verbindung zum Panel wurde nicht aufgebaut, auch nicht zur Testruntime ohne Panel.


Es musste gehen, also simulierte CPU mit ein simulierte MP377 zu verbinden.
Du must aber WinCC Flex RT auf dein PC haben. Wenn du nur WinCC Flex Standard hast weiss ich nicht ob WinCC Flex RT auch installiert wird.

Wenn OK, dann S7ONLINE auf PLCSIM(TCP/IP) einstellen.
S7 Program in PLCSIM laden.
WinCC Flex RT starten. 
Dann läuft es.


----------



## Peed (10 Februar 2017)

Mahlzeit, ich wollte mal nachfragen wie das ganze mit TIA Portal und einer 1500er funktioniert?
Selbige Problemstellung...


Ich habe Aktuell noch keine CPU und möchte das Panel jedoch testen, simulieren ist kein Problem jedoch möchte ich die Hardware inbetriebnehmen.

Aufbau der Hardware:
*Simulierte CPU: (1512C-1PN) 
Real HMI: (TP1500) *

Ich habe soweit alle Einstellungen getroffen jedoch Baut meine HMI immer sofort die Verbindung zu meiner in PLCSIM simulierten 1500er CPU ab. Weiß jemand eventuell woran das liegen könnte?
Bin über Ethernet verbunden. Netzwerkkarte hat eine feste IP, Subnetzmaske passt auch.
Oder ist dies garnicht möglich und ich muss auf die Hardware warten?

Im angehängten Screenshot sieht man die Aktuelle Meldung "nicht kompatibel", bin auch schon auf einige Beiträge gestoßen das man diese Meldung ignorieren kann.





Über eine Hilfestellung oder ein paar Tipps wäre ich sehr Dankbar.


----------



## JesperMP (10 Februar 2017)

Meines Wissens kannst du nicht ein realen TP1500 mit ein simulierten S7-1500 verbinden.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (10 Februar 2017)

Das sollte ebenfalls mit Nettoplcsim (https://sourceforge.net/projects/nettoplcsim/) funktionieren.

Du musst nur die IP-Adresse deines PCs auf die der SPS einstellen die du simulieren willst. Und vorher die S7online-Schnittstelle auf Plcsim (1200/1500) umstellen, steht aber auch in der Nettoplcsim Dokumentation.

Du kannst das TP aber ebenfalls am PC simulieren, das kann dann direkt mit der Plcsim-SPS kommunizieren.


----------



## JesperMP (10 Februar 2017)

Aha, wusste gar nicht das es gibt ein "PLCSIM S7-1200/S7-1500.TCPIP" unter PG/PC Schnittstelle.
Funktioniert das auch mit symbolisch addressierte Variabeln ?


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (10 Februar 2017)

JesperMP schrieb:


> Funktioniert das auch mit symbolisch addressierte Variabeln ?



Das funktioniert. Ich habe es bisher aber nur mit WinCC 7.3 (d.h. mit Auslesen der Symbole aus Plcsim) und dem Simatic.Net OPC-Server (S7OPT) getestet.


----------



## Peed (10 Februar 2017)

Super, perfektes Feedback. 
Ich habe gestern Abend mal geschaut gehabt und nur Informationen bezüglich der Kompatibilität zwischen Nettoplcsim und der Simatic Welt gefunden.
Das hört sich doch schon mal ganz gut an und werde mich später direkt mal dran begeben und berichten. 


Also... ich habe es jetzt mit Unterstützung von Thomas_v2.1 das Projekt zum laufen bekommen. 

Die Punkte an denen es haperte waren zum einen die IP Zuweisung, sprich die IP meiner Netzwerkkarte muss die selbe IP der entsprechend vernetzten CPU & diese muss dann auch in nettoplcsim konfiguriert werden.
PLCSIM gestartet alles rein geladen und nachdem ich dann zu guter Letzt noch Anpassungen an der Firewall getätigt hatte, lief die Kiste 

Vielen Dank an die Unterstützung.


----------

